# What do you recommend me to listen to from the (neo)classical period?



## toritoVerdejo (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi, everybody. I'm here to ask you for some advices. 


The thing is I really like "classical music" (sould I say "cult music"?) even though I'm very ignorant, and I have always encountered the same problem: I can't find any neoclassical piece that I really like. I like barroque music, romanticism, modern music, even postmodern music including serialism, minimalism and concrete music (and of course contemporary genres and various kinds of jazz), but I still find classicism to be boring! 

I think the reason could simply be that clasicism tended to be a more "optimistic" music, maybe less passional than romanticism without beeing as intellectual as barroque or postmodern music. Nevertheless, I'm sure there's plenty of pieces from this period that absolutely contradict what I'm saying, so I'd like you to give me some recommendations!



Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

What have you already tried and disliked?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Just for clarification, do you mean Classical as in 1750-1830 or Neo-Classical as in Stravinsky's middle period?


----------

